# Chalice 80mm



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

The Chalice design by Day Hiker is an amazing classic design. I took this plan and resized it to an 80mm fork width and shortened the forks a bit to my aesthetic liking and shooting preference. After making a few of these for myself and others, I wanted to share this re-design for everyone. Kudos to the original designer and thank you for making it available to everyone.


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Awesome thanks!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Palmettoflyer said:


> The Chalice design by Day Hiker is an amazing classic design. I took this plan and resized it to an 80mm fork width and shortened the forks a bit to my aesthetic liking and shooting preference. After making a few of these for myself and others, I wanted to share this re-design for everyone. Kudos to the original designer and thank you for making it available to everyone.
> 
> View attachment 367761
> 
> ...


That is sweeeeet Monroe, tks for posting it.

What is the total tip to butt end length ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

Beautiful! I love me a good chalice.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

craigbutnotreally said:


> Beautiful! I love me a good chalice.


Me too Caleb, probably my favorite frame so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------

